# A propos d'iMax



## Ipodeur (17 Août 2004)

Voilà mon frêre c'est iMax.
 J'ai un site, dès que je me log il peut utiliser ma session avec l'IP.... alors il créé des nouveaux utilisateurs, change tout,_* il fout le bordel!
*_ 
 Donc voilà c'était juste pour vous en avertir.​


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2004)

Ipodeur a dit:
			
		

> Voilà mon frêre c'est iMax.



Nous sommes de tout coeur avec toi dans cette affreuse situation. Ne me dis pas qu'en plus tu es _aussi_ Suisse ?!



			
				Ipodeur a dit:
			
		

> il fout le bordel! Donc voilà c'était juste pour vous en avertir.



C'est très aimable, mais ca nous le savions déjà !


----------



## naas (17 Août 2004)

Et le double post c'est fait express ?
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/report.php?p=826840 :hein:


----------



## Ipodeur (17 Août 2004)

Oui c'est fait exprès pour que les gens de lautre forum voie aussi mais l'autre va être supprimé par lui!


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2004)

Ipodeur a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est fait exprès pour que les gens de lautre forum voie aussi mais l'autre va être supprimé par lui!



N'aies crainte, mon petit ipodeur : tu es sous la protection de l'Amok ! Ton félon de frère passe au large lorsque je traine dans son quartier ! Quel age as-tu ? Aimes tu les films de gladiateurs ?


----------



## Ipodeur (17 Août 2004)

lol. MDR!!!!!! il te craint?


----------



## _m_apman (17 Août 2004)

Ipodeur a dit:
			
		

> lol. MDR!!!!!! il te craint?


 Tout le monde craint l'Amok, petit ignorant !


----------



## Anonyme. (17 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde craint l'Amok, petit ignorant !



non :rateau:


----------



## Ipodeur (17 Août 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> non :rateau:


 
 Petit fou! LOL!


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> non :rateau:



Rectification : tous ceux qui savent le craignent ....


----------



## cecilll3 (17 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde craint l'Amok, petit ignorant !



Moi non.

Mais il faut dire que l'on a une relation particulière.


----------



## _m_apman (17 Août 2004)

cecilll3 a dit:
			
		

> Moi non.
> 
> Mais il faut dire que l'on a une relation particulière.


  Oui, c'est bon. On va pas y passer la journée.
 Je faisais un peu de lèche, voilà tout !


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2004)

Bon, pour revenir a nos squonces, il fait quoi d'autre iMax pour t'embéter, petit iPodeur ?!


----------



## cecilll3 (17 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est bon. On va pas y passer la journée.
> Je faisais un peu de lèche, voilà tout !


 Tu peux toujours courrir pour la lèche. 

Tu vas finir sous le supplice de l'iPod. LOL Lèche pas qui veut.


----------



## cecilll3 (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour revenir a nos squonces, il fait quoi d'autre iMax pour t'embéter, petit iPodeur ?!


 Si je me souviens bien il se fait passer pour une courtisane de l'est, elle très jolie, elle aime france pour séjourner dans les troquets, elle raconter histoire de sa vie, mari malade enfants morts à la guerre, elle pas manger depuis 15 jours


----------



## Ipodeur (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour revenir a nos squonces, il fait quoi d'autre iMax pour t'embéter, petit iPodeur ?!


 
 IL se log sur mon site parce qu'avec la même IP et quand je suis connecté ma session s'ouvre partout dans la maison et il va "administrer à sa façon" Voyez le genre?


----------



## cecilll3 (17 Août 2004)

Tout à fait. il fait pareil ici, et il râle tout le temps, se pame dans des bagnoles de nouveaux riches avec des fringues trop grandes. Certes c'est la nouvelle génération.


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2004)

Ipodeur a dit:
			
		

> IL se log sur mon site parce qu'avec la même IP et quand je suis connecté ma session s'ouvre partout dans la maison et il va "administrer à sa façon" Voyez le genre?



Oh, son genre, oui, on le voit !  Mais c'est tout ce qu'il fait ? Il ne te pend pas par les pieds ? Ne te tatoue pas des obsénités sur le torse avec un compas ? Ne te jette pas dans un chenil dont les proprios sont en vacances depuis 15 jours ? Ne te couvre pas de miel avant de te bétonner sur une fourmillière ?


----------



## cecilll3 (17 Août 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Amok.
le tel fixe est brouillé, le gsm est enfermé avec les clefs dans le coffre du humvee, mail est cassé, iChat tout seul. 
au rochain tour.


----------



## cecilll3 (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ne te tatoue pas des obsénités sur le torse avec un compas ?



Je trouve que ce serait mieux avec un pyrograveur. Pour faire un beau dessin définitif, c'est conseillé de s'entrainer sur une tranche de jambon avant. Moi je m'exerçait sur ma petite s½ur.


----------



## Ipodeur (17 Août 2004)

euh je vais partir je crois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol


----------



## Ipodeur (17 Août 2004)

Bon cette fois je laisse passé, Pouvez-vous enlevé le message mais si il y a d'autre fois!


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2004)

Et sinon, combien etes-vous dans la famille ? On peut en louer pour le week-end ?


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes de tout coeur avec toi dans cette affreuse situation. Ne me dis pas qu'en plus tu es _aussi_ Suisse ?!


Mouhahahahahahaha


----------



## molgow (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> On peut en louer pour le week-end ?



Ou pour un mercredi soir ?


----------



## cecilll3 (17 Août 2004)

On est obligé de rendre en bon état après ? il y a une caution ?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

Ipodeur a dit:
			
		

> Voilà mon frêre c'est iMax.
> J'ai un site, dès que je me log il peut utiliser ma session avec l'IP.... alors il créé des nouveaux utilisateurs, change tout,_* il fout le bordel!
> *_
> Donc voilà c'était juste pour vous en avertir.​




putain dire que j'ai failli louper ce sujet !

Alors là je ne comprend rien à ton problème, mais il y a sûrment une solution et je suis sûr qu'il y aura moulte personne ici prêt à passer des heures pour t'aider afin de réduir eles privilèges d'iMax 

faut juste que tu expliques mieux


----------



## molgow (17 Août 2004)

Ipodeur a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un site, dès que je me log il peut utiliser ma session avec l'IP....



Dis nous. Le site dont tu parles, ce n'est pas ce site par hasard ?     :rateau:


----------



## cecilll3 (17 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je suis sûr qu'il y aura moulte personne ici prêt à passer des heures pour t'aider afin de réduir eles privilèges d'iMax



Taille minipouss, comme baggage à main adapté à la Z3, ce serait tout de même plus pratique ! lol


----------



## cecilll3 (17 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Dis nous. Le site dont tu parles, ce n'est pas ce site par hasard ?     :rateau:



Non ce ne dois pas être iMax alors. Un site sur un sujet pareil, ça se détraque très vite tout seul


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2004)

Vous me semblez bien dissipés, et je crains que l'approche de cette fête porte de versailles n'y soit pas étranger. Tout le monde assis! Ouvrez vos cahiers et notez:

Dictée.

Les iMax sont plus trapus et moins mobiles que les belettes, dont ils sont les proches parents. Cependant, comme elles, ils ont le corps allongé, monté sur de courtes pattes. Leur grosse tête au crâne aplati porte deux petits yeux très vifs. Leur queue est courte et touffue.


Le iMax d'Europe (M. imaxus hélvetus) est l'espèce la plus connue. Les lieux boisés situés à proximité des villages constituent son habitat de prédilection. On le rencontre jusqu'à 2 000 m dans les biotopes qui lui assurent à la fois nourriture et retraite. Chasseur nocturne, silencieux, le iMax est un grand destructeur de rongeurs et de reptiles. Attaqué, il projette vers son agresseur le contenu nauséabond de ses glandes anales en émettant des cris perçants (ce qui est à l'origine de sa mauvaise réputation). Le rut dure de mars à juin. Après six semaines de gestation, la femelle met au monde de trois à sept petits. Le iMax est encore chassé pour sa fourrure sombre éclairée de roux sur le dos et de blanc sur la face, mais aussi en raison des dégâts, parfois importants, qu'il occasionne dans les basses-cours au volant de sa voiture.


----------



## molgow (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Leur queue est courte et touffue.



*Comment sais-tu ça ?!     :rateau: 

_ * spécial dédicace à jpmiss... _


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> *Comment sais-tu ça ?!     :rateau:
> 
> _ * spécial dédicace à jpmiss... _



Ah Ah ? Y'a anguille entre imax et JPMiss?!


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

y'a aiguille sous moche meme


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

parlez pas de jpmiss sinon je vais déraper


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah Ah ? Y'a anguille entre imax et JPMiss?!


 impossible, nous ne sommes pas fait pour nous comprendre:



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le rut dure de mars à juin.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> *Comment sais-tu ça ?!     :rateau:
> 
> _ * spécial dédicace à jpmiss... _


 J'ai ajouté le lien pour ceux qui suivent pas (trop occupés a bannir des Suisses)


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> parlez pas de jpmiss sinon je vais déraper


  Méfie toi O-Cédar, je te traque dans les forum techniques, au premier dérapage je te signale a Golf! 

 :love:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ajouté le lien pour ceux qui suivent pas (trop occupés a bannir des Suisses)


oui y en a qui ont le ban facile par ici    j'ouvre un sujet sur les modos trop zélés?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Méfie toi O-Cédar, je te traque dans les forum techniques, au premier dérapage je te signale a Golf!
> 
> :love:


pas besoin on est déjà traqué par naas les deux, il drague la nouvelle


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin on est déjà traqué par naas les deux, il drague la nouvelle


 Je sais pas toi mais moi je suis pas inquiet...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

Mouhahahaha    si vous saviez ...   

J'en pleure de rire ce sujet ...   

*Encore !*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

manque plus que Tristant et la fillàzethig  :love:


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2004)

Alors là, les limites viennent de reculer, on tombe dans le sublime et il va être difficile de faire plus fort. Franchement, je pensais qu'il s'agissait d'un délire, mais non : _*iPodeur est réellement le petit frère de iMax !*_. C'est absolument énorme ! C'est décidé : à Noel je commande un iMax !


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (...) C'est absolument énorme ! C'est décidé : à Noel je commande un iMax !



Lequel? L'iMax avec molette cliquable? Ou l'iMax mini... ouah, on peut choisir la couleur...  :love:   

Sinon, le supplice de l'iMax, ça marche aussi?


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah Ah ? Y'a anguille entre imax et JPMiss?!



Aiguille ?! :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahahaha    si vous saviez ...
> 
> J'en pleure de rire ce sujet ...
> 
> *Encore !*


pas possible l'initiateur de ce sujet à été banni, je me demande par qui ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas possible l'initiateur de ce sujet à été banni, je me demande par qui ?



Ipodeurabel des tréfonds de MacG regardait Imaxcaïen avec son isight


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2004)

Raaaah Lovely : iMax ne peut pas bannir efficacement son fréro, puisqu'ils ont la même IP ! Vu comme le p'tiot va etre remonté quand il va voir que son pseudo est bloqué, vous pariez combien que les révélations qu'il va nous faire vont valoir leur pesant de cacahuètes ? A mon avis, dans peu de temps ce sujet va devenir mythique ! 

Alors là, c'est vraiment merveilleux ! Il règne en ce moment un vent de folie qui me plonge dans des transes de joie. Entre l'imax qui cavale partout a la recherche de son frère, les Belges qui se lachent à fond l'élastique, les gammers qui pointent leurs museaux et mackie qui voit des Gribouilles partout et bannirait à tour de bras si personne ne l'arretait (le plus ancien des forums a failli en faire les frais il y a peu !) je sens que nous sommes sur une ascension himalayenne dont nul ne connait precisemment le sommet ! Ca remue sec du piolet dans les edelweiss ! Pour l'instant imax me semble bien engagé pour remporter le Chamois d'or 2004, mais tout est encore possible !


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

Je propose un 10-pack immunité au fréro d'iMax le temps que notre jeune modo apprenne la parcimonie de la touche ban


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2004)

Aux dernières nouvelles, iMax était à mi-pente, l'oeil exorbité mais confiant. Mackie le suit de près, avec un bannisseur portatif (prototype). iMax, short rouge casaque violette, mackie justaucorps mauve avec l'inscription "Admin sinon rien!". les Belges visiblement sont distancés, mais rien n'est encore joué : une chute est toujours possible. D'autant que iPodeur, après avoir encaissé la raclée non virtuelle du siècle semble bien décidé à en découdre !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Raaaah Lovely : iMax ne peut pas bannir efficacement son fréro, puisqu'ils ont la même IP ! Vu comme le p'tiot va etre remonté quand il va voir que son pseudo est bloqué, vous pariez combien que les révélations qu'il va nous faire vont valoir leur pesant de cacahuètes ? A mon avis, dans peu de temps ce sujet va devenir mythique !



Il l'est déjà !   :love: 
Chaque nouveau post est un délice. Le "Nous-deux" de l'été  
Quelle exaltation. Toutefois, je ne crois pas que des révélations vont être faites. Je penche plutot pour une lutte fratricide en ce moment   Le vainqueur gagne un magnifique compte modo "iMax". reste à savoir qui du vrai postera sous le pseudo.

Autre solution : un nouveau thread à la réception du type 
*Bonjour,
Un petit message pour vous informer que iMax et son frère ipodeur ont été punis pour violence et bagarres répétées à la maison. Ne sachant ni se maitriser à notre domicile ni en public sur les forums, nous nous voyons dans l'obligation de leur interdire l'accès à leur ordinateur. leur très cher père s'occupera de l'entretien des ordinateurs et de la gestion du forum Réagissez.

Cordialement,

iPapa*


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Et pk c'est pas iMaman qui signe ???


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2004)

[Private]

Mon petit iPodeur, tu peux parler en toute confiance. Ton ban est levé et si tu as des choses a nous dire, c'est le moment. Nous savons tous que la vie en Suisse n'est pas facile tous les jours, et que la promiscuité avec ton frère est un calvaire que bien peu d'entre nous sont capables de supporter. Nous te félicitons pour ton courage et ce post qui a du t'attirer les foudres du pirate famillial. Si tu souhaites exploser son matériel, demande, et tes voeux seront exaucés. Des techniciens sont a ton service et l'ensemble des équipes travaille jour et nuit pour que tu arrives a tes fins. Nous connaissons tous ton frère, affreux pervers qui hante les montagnes avec son complice web'O et fait le malin dans des voitures à l'arrêt devant votre poulailler. Tu peux t'étendre ici en toute confiance, cela restera entre nous. parle avec haine (je te rappelle qu'il t'a banni) et sans crainte.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

banni oui, mais en plus, chose inommable, sans avertissement ! il doit en avoir des choses à cacher iMax pour agir par une telle frappe préventive ! 

comme le dit Amok parle sans crainte, il y a une antenne macgé près de chez toi, une antenne d'incorruptible qui ne craignent pas les pervers masqués sous un pseudo de modo !


----------



## naas (17 Août 2004)

Je viens de recevoir un appel d'interpol qui se demandait si il y avait un rapport entre le fuite en avant des hommes verts et la disparition du denommé casse grain (attention pseudo a demasquer), après une rapide recherche ipv6-4x24s, il apparait que le denommé c***s g***n (respectons son anonymat, sa famillle qui vit a lourdes, 63 boulevard marechal leclerc ne pourrais pas le supporter, surtout marcelle sa mère qui vient tout juste de se remettre d'un cure de désintoxication suite a la nouvelle de comme quoi sa fille etait dro*** mais je m'arrete la c'est trop PAURIBLE comme dit mon abruti de neuveu gavé a la ps2) donc oui alors le denommé ********* serait venait ici uniquement dans l'objectif de casser du ***** selon les dires d'interpol , une interpolation en somme quoi.
ayant arrété les etudes a deux mêtres après le feu a gauche près du bar, je n'ai sur le coup du casse rien pu dire, ses comparses motus et bouchecouses seraient en cavale, un certain cade serait aussi avec eux (cavalcade   ), bref cette affaire sent le classement sans suite, propos cités d'une office IN comme on dit dans les millieux qui s'autorisent.


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2004)

D'ailleurs, n'hésite pas a contacter les "bannis anonymes" au 021 327 12 12 (appel gratuit) pour balancer ton frère. Il le mérite.


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir un appel d'interpol qui se demandait si il y avait un rapport entre le fuite en avant des hommes verts et la disparition du denommé casse grain (attention pseudo a demasquer), après une rapide recherche ipv6-4x24s, il apparait que le denommé c***s g***n (respectons son anonymat, sa famillle qui vit a lourdes, 63 boulevard marechal leclerc ne pourrais pas le supporter, surtout marcelle sa mère qui vient tout juste de se remettre d'un cure de désintoxication suite a la nouvelle de comme quoi sa fille etait dro*** mais je m'arrete la c'est trop PAURIBLE comme dit mon abruti de neuveu gavé a la ps2) donc oui alors le denommé ********* serait venait ici uniquement dans l'objectif de casser du ***** selon les dires d'interpol , une interpolation en somme quoi.
> ayant arrété les etudes a deux mêtres après le feu a gauche près du bar, je n'ai sur le coup du casse rien pu dire, ses comparses motus et bouchecouses seraient en cavale, un certain cade serait aussi avec eux (cavalcade   ), bref cette affaire sent le classement sans suite, propos cités d'une office IN comme on dit dans les millieux qui s'autorisent.



Ivre mort à 19 : 00... Mon dieu....


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Aux dernières nouvelles, iMax était à mi-pente, l'oeil exorbité mais confiant. Mackie le suit de près, avec un bannisseur portatif (prototype). iMax, short rouge casaque violette, mackie justaucorps mauve avec l'inscription "Admin sinon rien!". les Belges visiblement sont distancés, mais rien n'est encore joué : une chute est toujours possible. D'autant que iPodeur, après avoir encaissé la raclée non virtuelle du siècle semble bien décidé à en découdre !



c'est pas tout ça, mais je banni qui ?  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ivre mort à 19 : 00... Mon dieu....



Ben quoi ?? Supermoquette l'est bien a 7h le matin


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ivre mort à 19 : 00... Mon dieu....


Oui mais au moins dans cet état il est incapable de bannir sans raison, pas comme iMax !


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ?? Supermoquette l'est bien a 7h le matin



non, lui c'est en permanence


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais au moins dans cet état il est incapable de bannir sans raison, pas comme iMax !



depuis quand il faut une raison pour bannir ?  :mouais:


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2004)

Tu es prévenu, iSquonce : Si tu touches un poil de ton frère dont la vérité et le bon sens coulent comme d'une fontaine à l'eau pure, tu es immédiatement puni ! Et ne compte pas te protéger par des frontières ! Supermoquette est en attente au poste de garde !


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ?? Supermoquette l'est bien a 7h le matin


oui mais moi je ne banni pas mon frère, le sang de mon sang, la chaire de ma chaire juste parce que je suis jaloux qu'il ait un site web et pas moi !


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui mais moi je ne banni pas mon frère, le sang de mon sang, la chaire de ma chaire juste parce que je suis jaloux qu'il ait un site web et pas moi !



Euh je banni pas mon frere tout simplement pasque j'en ai pas  

Sinon je le ferais bien avec plaisir


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca remue sec du piolet dans les edelweiss !



Tu vois, mon loup, c'est aussi pour ça que je t'aime !


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois, mon loup, c'est aussi pour ça que je t'aime !



je sais !  Mais ce serait négliger mes prouesses sexuelles!


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu es prévenu, iSquonce


----------



## Foguenne (18 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Raaaah Lovely : iMax ne peut pas bannir efficacement son fréro, puisqu'ils ont la même IP ! Vu comme le p'tiot va etre remonté quand il va voir que son pseudo est bloqué, vous pariez combien que les révélations qu'il va nous faire vont valoir leur pesant de cacahuètes ? A mon avis, dans peu de temps ce sujet va devenir mythique !
> 
> Alors là, c'est vraiment merveilleux ! Il règne en ce moment un vent de folie qui me plonge dans des transes de joie. Entre l'imax qui cavale partout a la recherche de son frère, les Belges qui se lachent à fond l'élastique, les gammers qui pointent leurs museaux et mackie qui voit des Gribouilles partout et bannirait à tour de bras si personne ne l'arretait (le plus ancien des forums a failli en faire les frais il y a peu !) je sens que nous sommes sur une ascension himalayenne dont nul ne connait precisemment le sommet ! Ca remue sec du piolet dans les edelweiss ! Pour l'instant imax me semble bien engagé pour remporter le Chamois d'or 2004, mais tout est encore possible !



Je débarque mais bon, faut pas mettre des posts pareil, je viens de renverser un verre sur mon bureau et Silvia pense que j'ai trop bu parce que je suis mort de rire devant mon écran.


----------



## golf (18 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ...le sang de mon sang, la chaire de ma chaire...








- Quelle famille incestueuse !...  :mouais: 
- Hein quoi ? ​


----------



## Amok (18 Août 2004)

Pas de nouvelles de notre iPodeur. La soirée a du être mouvementée dans la imax familly. Certains fondements doivent sentir le cuir brulé. iPodeur, rassure nous : tu en es sorti vivant ?! As-tu récupéré ta carte WiFi que ton frère a lachement démontée en ton absence* ?


* Ca semble énorme, je sais. Et pourtant c'est vrai !


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas de nouvelles de notre iPodeur. La soirée a du être mouvementée dans la imax familly. Certains fondements doivent sentir le cuir brulé. iPodeur, rassure nous : tu en es sorti vivant ?! As-tu récupéré ta carte WiFi que ton frère a lachement démontée en ton absence* ?
> 
> 
> * Ca semble énorme, je sais. Et pourtant c'est vrai !


Mon dieu ! il a fait ça ? iMax rend ce tournevis !


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, n'hésite pas a contacter les "bannis anonymes" au 021 327 12 12 (appel gratuit) pour balancer ton frère. Il le mérite.


Je te rappelle ce numéro d'urgence pour la suisse romande iPodeur ! non seulement macgé me fourni une petite obole en cas de défense de compte lors d'un ban abusif ou violent, mais en plus mets à disposition du hardware d'urgence pour pouvoir se connecter dans le cas de tentative de blocage matériel !


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Macgé met aussi a disposition un billet de train afin de se rendre a l'AE pour racheter du materiel et ainsi pourvoir revenir rapidement en cas de saisi du materiel


----------



## Amok (18 Août 2004)

En attendant, tu peux poster d'un Web Café. Tous les frais seront pris en charge par MacG (conserve les justificatifs).


----------



## iMax (18 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu ! il a fait ça ? iMax rend ce tournevis !



Pas besoin de tournevis pour enlever une PC-Card...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de tournevis pour enlever une PC-Card...



Mon Dieu ! Il avoue son forfait !


----------



## Amok (18 Août 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de tournevis pour enlever une PC-Card...



Epargne nous les détails techniques et dis nous où est ton frère ?!


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

A la morgue


----------



## iMax (18 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Epargne nous les détails techniques et dis nous où est ton frère ?!



Dans la cave de la maison :rateau:


----------

